# Which IWC Pilot XVI?



## MYK (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been craving this forever! It's a real beauty and I have just saved enough to buy one. I've narrowed it down to either a black one, or the brown spitfire, both on straps.

This would be my only watch and I would appreciate versatility. Which one do you think I should go for? I like the black and think it's more versatile, its just that the spitfire dial is gorgeous and is more "IWC" IMHO.

Having the choice of the two, which one would you buy?


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

I prefer the classic Mark XVI over the Spitfire (actually i prefer classic Mark XV)

'number eaters' is a big no no for me.


----------



## skyrider007 (Nov 3, 2009)

exxondus said:


> I prefer the classic Mark XVI over the Spitfire (actually i prefer classic Mark XV)
> 
> 'number eaters' is a big no no for me.


ditto


----------



## esco (Nov 3, 2009)

My vote goes to the Mark XVI with black dial. Extremely versatile watch IMO.

If you really want a watch with a nice white dial and a brown strap, I'd consider one step above the Mark and go to the 3717-02 (spitfire chrono). I think that one has a lot of character.


----------



## Willemh (Feb 23, 2009)

Since I just ordered a 'regular' black dial Mk. XVI, black is my vote.
I like the more classic pilot style of the watch and somewhat dislike the parts eaten from the numbers 10 and 11 on the Spitfire


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

I voted for the Spitfire and it seems like I am all alone on that choice too. The Spitfire has one of the most beautiful dials out there, the raised numerals really stand out and just a beauty!!!


----------



## Carrera 3 (Nov 9, 2008)

For me, it was the classic black XVI....

The spitfire looked dressier in my opinion.

I had 2nd thoughts about the black XVI with suits but when I had it out to a national conference last month, I had compliments in a couple of occasions.

Just a great looking, well balanced and great quality watch. It looked good at all angles. Love it to bits...:-!


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

that spit is nice, but the cut off 10 always bugged me. silly, but it does. i'd go for the black one. in fact i am. i've got the pilot chrono and always wanted a mark. i think i'll be selling something an pick up a 16... the bracelet is really wonderful though pricey...


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

I would go with the black for the traditional pilot look and plus it's more versatile too~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Sgian Dubh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm with NightScar. I like the Spitfire. You really have to compare the two in person to see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## fiddletown (May 14, 2006)

I love the Spitfire, especially the applied markers and guilloche dial treatment.


----------



## watchseeking (Oct 10, 2009)

exxondus said:


> I prefer the classic Mark XVI over the Spitfire (actually i prefer classic Mark XV)
> 
> 'number eaters' is a big no no for me.


what are number eaters?


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

watchseeking said:


> what are number eaters?


Number eaters is when some of the numbers of the dial are not complete. In the picture below, this can be clearly seen at 5, 7 and 11:










I admit that the 'dialect' we use here can sometimes be confusing :roll: :-d

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Eurosport (Dec 21, 2009)

black looks better but at the same time spitfire is very classy, aaah :think:


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

What is the lug width on the Spitfire Mark XVI? I assume it's 20mm.


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

Hansch99 said:


> What is the lug width on the Spitfire Mark XVI? I assume it's 20mm.


It is 20 mm indeed, tapering to 18 mm at the buckle.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## trplthrt (Mar 15, 2010)

I recently sold my Spitfire because I felt it was too small at 39mm and flipped in to the Spitfire Chrono which is 42mm. I have to say, the watch is just amazing. I probably liked the black faced one better but I was looking for some diversity. In any event, I am very happy with the Spitfire. Really an amazing watch. I do think the Spitfire is a bit more dressy.

One thing that stood out that was interesting, the automatic winding mechanism is extremely loud while the non-chrono was silent. When I move the watch, you clearly hear the movement inside. I assume this is normal, I have a Baume & Mercier which is similar, I just wasn't expecting it. Someone tell me if this is not normal!


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Usually I like the black Pilots more. But with the XVI, the Spitfire wins for me.


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

Did you ever end up buying the mark xvi? Which one did you pick? How do you like it?

I've been craving this watch for a long time, and am currently saving for it. I'm going to buy a Stowa Flieger (same size and style as the black mark xvi) to tide me over until I get there.

As far as versatility (matching with whatever you're wearing) I think you can't go wrong with either. If pushed, I would have to say that the spitfire is a bit more versatile though, that stainless dial goes with anything and if you had both the brown and black straps to switch out, you could truly wear that watch with just about anything you can think of. I know the IWC straps are really expensive, but I know The Watch Boys have good options that look almost identical (and the quality is supposed to be really good) for about $110.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the combination of the black dial 16 with the tan croc from the spitfire, sweet.
DW


----------



## BluErf (Nov 21, 2009)

I just bought the black dial version on Tuesday! Must say initially I wasn't too impressed with the Mk XVI based on the images on the internet, but I was 'converted' when I held one in my hands at the watch boutique. It's plain and simple, stark black and white, but there is this quality that makes the watch stand out on your wrist! there are many military flier watches out there, but this baby is really something!


----------



## BluErf (Nov 21, 2009)

Took a picture, but it doesn't look as good as in person. Strange!


----------



## jobryan (Apr 27, 2010)

black.


----------

